

Cybersecurity Bill Broad Enough to Use Against WikiLeaks and The Pirate Bay - rosser
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/03/rogers-cybersecurity-bill-broad-enough-use-against-wikileaks-and-pirate-bay

======
chc
General guideline I find helpful in my posting: In discussing a topic like
this, I find it's helpful to read what I've written and ask myself, "Is this
more useful information or is it more outrage?" If it's the latter, I don't
post, because outrage is kind of a given and doesn't add much. (I mean, sure,
express outrage to your representatives, but they are not reading Hacker
News.)

------
sounds
Might as well post links identifying the two sponsors of the bill:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Rogers_%28Michigan_politic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Rogers_%28Michigan_politician%29)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_Ruppersberger>

------
bentlegen
It's disheartening to know that this story is already receding from the front-
page of HN, while "Why Top Talent Leaves" is holding strong.

Were the SOPA/PIPA protests a one-time thing? Have we already become so
disenfranchised and jaded about supporting the internet ecology?

------
wpietri
Oh, I'm sure it's totally an accident that this bill would hurt people trying
to make government more transparent and help companies who give large sums of
money to politicians. Totally.

~~~
sophacles
It's just a bad accident, I'm sure they wouldn't use it at all in ways it
wasn't intended. There are americans to protect, and some of them -- the ones
who have lots of money but can't be bothered to use it to learn how to make
their business models viable in this century -- need extra protection. Sadly,
even from other hardworking americans who have gone astray and decided their
god-given position as peon best used for animal labor and cannon fodder isn't
good enough anymore. It's a tough time, and those at the bottom must make
sacrifices for those at the top. It's the American dream!

------
Joakal
IANAL but from reading it literally; It seems that the bill goes the other way
too, in actually granting the power to take down the companies for
'misappropriation' of 'personally identifiable information'.

Since EFF claims this would 'bypass all existing laws', it looks like
sovereign immunity laws won't apply. Therefore it's possible to take down the
government websites, again, for 'misappropriation' of 'personally identifiable
information'.

~~~
einhverfr
Maybe, but you have to ask, who will win in any power struggle? I am willing
to bet that between ISPs, consumers, and the government, it is consumers. In
particular here, it is consumers who are the losers here power-wise, and
so.....

One of the reasons why overbroad laws are a problem is that they set up a
"show me the man and I'll find you the crime" system.

------
Wazowski
They never stop? They've barely begun.

